# Segregation



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

On the plus side, it's a non-smoking cafe 

Men and women sit apart in new Cairo café

"I like this idea, that just as there are coffee shops for foreigners, and coffee shops where singles can sit together, *there are also some people who don’t like either*, so those people have the right to find a suitable place for them to go out"

Charming!


----------

